
There is a prime number which contains Super Mario (2017) - whym
http://akiyah.hatenablog.com/entry/2017/12/06/204024
======
whym
The article is written in Japanese, but I thought the idea would be obvious
enough from the picture (and the linked source code) even if you don't read
Japanese. In case you are wondering, here is a translation.

\----

11111111111122211111111111122622111111999992266211119999999222221119999999966666111999999999996611166622622266661162262262222266116226622222222611622662226222261662222266666661166662222666626111166222222226611111999966966661166666699696661166666666966966116666666699696111662266669966911162222669999621112222269992999111222229999999911121229999999991161229999999999166111999999999666611169999999966666669669999996666666999669999666666699999119966666669999911111111666999911111111166111111111111116111111111111111

is a 512-digit prime number. When fit in a 16 x 32 rectangle, it will be:

    
    
        1111111111112221
        1111111111122622
        1111119999922662
        1111999999922222
        1119999999966666
        1119999999999966
        1116662262226666
        1162262262222266
        1162266222222226
        1162266222622226
        1662222266666661
        1666622226666261
        1116622222222661
        1111999966966661
        1666666996966611
        6666666696696611
        6666666699696111
        6622666699669111
        6222266999962111
        2222269992999111
        2222299999999111
        2122999999999116
        1229999999999166
        1119999999996666
        1116999999996666
        6669669999996666
        6669996699996666
        6669999911996666
        6669999911111111
        6669999111111111
        6611111111111111
        6111111111111111
        

which can be colored: (Super Mario appears)

